# PWN2OWN-Wettbewerb: Safarin binnen Sekunden geknackt



## Newsfeed (20 März 2009)

Wie vorausgesagt, fiel Apples Safari beim Hacker-Wettbewerb PWN2OWN als erster Browser. Charlie Miller konnte diesen innerhalb weniger Sekunden knacken. Die Tester klickten auf den Link und er hatte Kontrolle über deren Rechner.img width='1' height='1' src='http://rss.feedsportal.com/c/746/f/11005/s/3829fcf/mf.gif' border='0'/div class='mf-viral'table border='0'trtd valign='middle'a href="http://res.feedsportal.com/viral/sendemail2_de.html?title=PWN2OWN-Wettbewerb: Safarin binnen Sekunden geknacktlink=http://www.tecchannel.de/sicherheit/news/1979692/pwn2own_wettbewerb_safarin_binnen_sekunden_geknackt/index.html?qle=rssfeed_" target="_blank"img src="http://rss.feedsportal.com/images/emailthis2.gif" border="0" //a/tdtd valign='middle'a href="http://res.feedsportal.com/viral/bookmark_de.cfm?title=PWN2OWN-Wettbewerb: Safarin binnen Sekunden geknacktlink=http://www.tecchannel.de/sicherheit/news/1979692/pwn2own_wettbewerb_safarin_binnen_sekunden_geknackt/index.html?qle=rssfeed_" target="_blank"img src="http://rss.feedsportal.com/images/bookmark.gif" border="0" //a/td/tr/table/divbr/br/a href="http://da.feedsportal.com/r/35153469734/u/79/f/11005/c/746/s/58892239/a2.htm"img src="http://da.feedsportal.com/r/35153469734/u/79/f/11005/c/746/s/58892239/a2.img" border="0"//a

Weiterlesen...


----------

